# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Pergola - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## thunhunguyet

Tọa lạc trên con đường Trần Cao Vân – Phú nhuận, nơi yên tĩnh, tách biệt hẳn với cái nhộn nhịp của Sài Gòn, Pergola mang phong cách sang trọng, lãng mạn và tinh tế trong từng chi tiết.

Nhà hàng Pergola hẳn sẽ làm bạn ngạc nhiên với phong cách “ Home Restaurant “ và lối kiến trúc được thiết kế như một ngôi biệt thự kiểu Pháp. Bước sâu vào bên trong, đập vào mắt bạn là hình ảnh một khu vườn xanh mát. Màu xanh của cỏ cây hoa lá, tiếng rì rào của hồ nước phun mát mẻ tạo nên một thiên nhiên trong lành giữa lòng thành phố. 
Lãng mạn hơn, bạn có thể chọn cho mình một chỗ ngồi nơi góc vườn với mái phủ đầy những dây leo, bên dưới là chiếc ghế nệm sofa êm ái tạo cảm giác thoải mái và thân tình. Mỗi nơi, mỗi chỗ ngồi đều tạo cho bạn một cảm hứng, một góc nhìn hoàn toàn khác như đang khơi gợi lại những hoài niệm đẹp trong quá khứ. 

Tầng trên nhà hàng được chia thành nhiều khu vực mang phong cách khác nhau. Bạn có thể lựa chọn một góc phù hợp với sở thích của mình. Trên nền tường màu sáng là các tác phẩm tranh mang giá trị nghệ thuật độc đáo góp phần tăng thêm nét trang trọng cho nhà hàng. 
Chỉ với một chiếc máy tính xách tay, bạn có thể thoải mái làm việc với những công việc đòi hỏi sức sáng tạo hoặc tiếp khách, trao đổi làm ăn với các đối tác của mình. 

Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ chính các món ăn Châu Âu phong phú được chế biến bởi đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp mang đẳng cấp của nhà hàng năm sao. Qua đôi bàn tay khéo léo của họ, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn không những rất ngon mà còn được trình bày rất công phu và đẹp mắt. Không chỉ dừng lại đó, Pergola còn có kệ rượu thiết kế thô mộc, đơn giản với các loại rượu vang nổi tiếng sẽ khiến cho bữa ăn của bạn thêm phần ngon miệng. Khách hàng của Pergola chủ yếu là các doanh nhân, trí thức, người Nước ngoài… những người luôn muốn tìm cho mình một nơi mang không gian ấm cúng và không có bất kỳ sự gò bó cho riêng mình. 

Hãy đến và cảm nhận Pergola dưới góc nhìn của riêng bạn!

Ðịa chỉ	28A Trần Cao Vân, P.12, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ ngã ba Hồ Biểu Chánh - Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, quý vị rẽ vào đường Hồ Biểu Chánh khoảng 300 mét sau đó rẽ trái vào đường Trần Cao Vân khoảng 20 mét sẽ đến nhà hàng hoặc có thể đến ngã tư Trần Huy Liệu - Huỳnh Văn Bánh sẽ thây đường Trần Cao Vân

Ðiện thoại	(84 8) 5449 5082	Fax	(84 8) 847 6728

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	contact@pergola.vn

Website	pergola.vn

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Pergola
_

Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn không gian lãng mạn thía

----------


## thuyvannt90

Không gian vừa lãng mạn vừa sang trọng quý phái, rất thích hợp với tính cách của người phương động.
Thật tuyệt vời.

----------


## cv2012

Có khi nào trong đầu bạn phát minh ra 1 câu hỏi " cuối tuần này đi ăn ở đâu?" chưa nào? Nếu cảm thấy khó khăn trong việc lựa chọn một địa điểm ăn uống vừa ngon,vừa hấp dẫn:


Bạn thích các buổi tối trong *nhà hàng tiệc cưới sang trọng?*





Với không gian xuyên suốt được thiết kế mở và trang trí hài hòa, trang trọng, không ồn ào và ấm cúng đặc biệt không kém phần hoành tráng và hiện đại; Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn cho ngày trọng đại của mình với 5 sảnh tiệc có quy mô khác nhau: *KIM CƯƠNG, BẠCH KIM, NGỌC TRAI, PHA LÊ,HỒNG NGỌC.*


Hãy đến và cảm nhận sự khác biệt độc đáo, và hãy là những vị khách đầu tiên may mắn nhận được những ưu đãi của nhà hàng cưới và dịch vụ đặc biệt nhất tại đây


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*


526 Điện Biên Phủ, Phường 21, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
[ĐT] (08) 5445 6699


*nhà hàng phong cách buffet* mới lạ? 


Nằm ngay giữa trung tâm Sài Gòn, Buffet Việt gây ấn tượng đầu tiên cho thực khách là một không gian dân dã, nên thơ mà không kém phần lịch sự. Nhà hàng phục vụ hơn 100 món ăn miền Bắc nên những người con xa xứ có thể thoải mái tận hưởng hương vị quê hương. Đó là những món ăn đậm chất gia đình như thịt kho củ cải, cá chép kho dưa, nem cua bể, bánh cuốn tôm cua đồng... bình dân nhưng đậm đà, lạ miệng và mang không khí ấm cúng hay vị chan chát, chua dịu pha chút thanh mát tại đầu lưỡi của các món nộm hoa chuối, nộm xu hào, nộm rau câu... độc đáo.





Địa chỉ: 97 Sương Nguyệt ánh,p. Bến Thành,Quận 1TP. HCM
Điện thoại: 08.39250505


*Món thức ăn nhanh thì đừng quên nghĩ tới món pizza nhé*





Không quá xa lạ, sau hai năm rưỡi khai trương, Pizza Box quá đủ thời gian ghi dấu mạnh mẽ trong lòng teen Hà thành. Chúng tớ đã có dịp phỏng vấn vài khách hàng của Pizza Box rằng: “Tại sao bạn lại lựa chọn PizzaBox là nơi thưởng thức Pizza?”. Câu trả lời đáng yêu cực nhé: “Vì Pizza Box có đồ ăn thì ngon tuyệt, không chỉ Pizza mà Pasta, Beefsteak cũng làm chúng tớ ngất ngây” – thích chưa? 


+ P'Box 1: P1U3 - Ngõ 50 Trần Quốc Hoàn (Tổ dân phố số 5) - Cầu Giấy. ĐT: 04 22 43 44 42
+ P'Box 2: 227 Trần Đại Nghĩa kéo dài (Ngõ Trại Cá) - Hai Bà Trưng. ĐT: 04 36 24 00 63
+ P'Box 3: 214 Lương Thế Vinh - Thanh Xuân. ĐT: 04 66 71 93 92


*tận hưởng niềm vui cùng các chiến hữu với quán ốc ven đường*





Quán ốc Đào nổi danh với món “ốc hương cay mặn”, bảo đảm cay xé lưỡi luôn, hix, ai mà hem ăn cay được thì đừng thử sức với “cô Đào” nghen, không là uống cả lít nước cũng chưa hết cay đó! “Sò dương bơ tỏi” thì ngon hút hồn bởi miếng sò dai dai giòn giòn quyện với hương thơm của tỏi và thấm vị mặn, vị cay, vị béo, vị bùi của bơ cộng thêm vài miếng tốp mỡ giòn rụm, ui mèn ơi! Ngon lắm í ạ!


Ốc Đào Nguyễn Trãi chỉ bán từ 12h trưa đến tầm 6h tối là hết rồi nhé! Bạn nào muốn ăn ốc Đào ban đêm thì qua bên chi nhánh ở 132 Nguyễn Thái Học, P. Phạm Ngũ Lão , Q1 để thưởng thức nghen. Nhớ gọi số điện thoại 0909 437 033 đặt bàn trước với cô Đào để chắc chắn xí được một chỗ ngồi “ngon lành cành đào” nhé!


*tổ chức bữa tiệc ởtrung tâm hội nghị*


TT tiệc cưới hội nghị Sun Palace





Sun Palace gồm 3 sảnh tiệc: được trang hoàng bởi những chùm đèn pha lê kết hợp cùng hệ thống âm thanh hiện đại. Ngoài ra, sảnh tiệc Sun Palace được thiết kế theo vách ngăn di động thích hợp tổ chức các buổi tiệc từ 100 khách tới 1000 khách với nhiều phong cách sắp xếp khác nhau. Thực đơn các món ăn phong phú.Địa Chỉ: 170 Kinh Dương Vương, P. 13, Q. 6, HCM..
Điện Thoại: 0838779839


chúc bạn có 1 buổi tối ngon miệng


nguồn:  linked.asia

----------


## vemaybayq

Nhìn cổ kính....và không gian thì thật là lãng mạn quá đi.. :Big Grin:

----------


## hoaban

Mới nhìn thôi đã thấy thích rồi. Không biết bao giờ mới có cơ hội vào đó.

----------


## dung89

Được cầu hôn ở nhà hàng đầu thì tuyệt vời

----------

